# Boothcreeks 2013 Lambing season - and 1 more!



## boothcreek (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought I better start a lambing thread too.

Got our first set of American Blackbelly lambs Feb 5th, Twin boys(got orders for ewe lambs coming out of my ears so of course I get rams).











My favorit of the two.





1 More American Blackbelly to go and my 1 European Mouflon Ewe as well.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful and yes more sheep journals - thats good


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! !


----------



## greenbean (Feb 9, 2013)

They're beautiful!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice looking lambs!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2013)

Awww....... they are precious!


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 9, 2013)

They are actually really big for twins, and considering how small their mom looked. Now I am worried that my other ABB ewe which looks massive will have triplets or even quads.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, they are beautiful! They look so proud and so smart!


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful boys.  Congratulations.


----------



## woodsie (Feb 10, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the markings! Where are in BC are you? I'm very tempted!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrads, Very nice set of boys, (Future Breeders) ?


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 10, 2013)

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> Congrads, Very nice set of boys, (Future Breeders) ?


The one may be, I am trying to be really selective. In the pictures they look to be the same colour but the bigger one of the 2 is actually lighter straw colour while the other is more towards the fox red that I am striving for, also the redder ones facial markings are much bolder(yet well defined)..... So the one I will register for sure. The lighter colour one I want to watch and see how he grows out bit before I "X" him comletely as a breeder.





			
				woodsie said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! I love the markings! Where are in BC are you? I'm very tempted!


I'm in the East Kootenays, Cranbrook to be exact.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 10, 2013)

They are really pretty. They are hair sheep, right? Are they the same as Barbados? If I was going to get hair sheep, I would get them. Love their color markings!


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, they are hairsheep.

The American Blackbelly is the horned variety of the polled Barbado Blackbelly. There are also Texas barbados(corsican) which have horns and can have badger markings but they vary greatly(being a cross).


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 12, 2013)

Guess what!!!!! American Blackbelly Ewe #2 had her Lambs this AM and its ................................................................
...
...
...
...
.
.....
...
...
....
...
...
...
...
...
...



TRIPLET EWES!!!!











One is mismarked(has white) but hey they are cute none the less!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow!!!!  Triplet EWES!!!!  Congrats   They are so cute!!!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrads, and great job momma on three girls.


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 12, 2013)

she was the size of a tank, I am thankful its just 3 and not more.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 12, 2013)

I am concerned, they need their umbilical cords cut and put Iodine on them, leave about 2" hanging. congrads again:


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty darling !!!!


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 12, 2013)

We never cut or dip the umbilicals and never had a problem


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 12, 2013)

It's just an easy place for them to pick up bacteria. Probably not as much a concern in the north this time of year. Those babies look great.


----------



## Missy (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats, beautiful babies ..........

I just got my first two sheep, now seeing these I think I might need more


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 12, 2013)

can't stop sitting out there and watching the new additions. One thing is for sure, they are tougher then me...... -4C and the wind is just blowing like crazy today, I am shaking and they are not. 
Not taking mom out of the herd is a bonus that way, they were all bedded down and the little ones just find the adult that is in the perfect position to shield them from the wind and sleep there, one of my rams seems to be the favored windshelter.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! They are such beautiful girls.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

Just catching up and I see this!   They are beautiful! Hmmm.. I think I need some


----------



## greenbean (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats!  They're so pretty


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 20, 2013)

Just a little update, no new lambs yet but the 5 already on the ground are doing great. 

I did have to pull one of the triplet ewe lambs for bottle feeding since the ewe had just enough milk to keep them hydrated but little else. Not sure whats up with her, usually she has enough milk to be considered a dairy sheep..... 
Now with only 2 left the difference in energy/growth etc is much improved since there is more milk to go around. The third is currently an in-house lamb....... fit and spunky on her new 70% fresh cow milk 30% formular diet. Somehow trying to get rid of this bag of lamb/goat milk powder........

Altho half the time she gets 100% cows milk when I am behind schedule and the cow is standing right near the house, then I dont even have to heat the bottle  The cow gives me a look tho when I come with the little glass baby bottle instead of the usual milking bowl.

The dogs are totally smitten by the little lamb, our ewes are so protective they beat the tar out of the LGDs when in sight, so a lamb they can sniff and interact with is positively exciting. They lay down near it trying not to look at it but their ever wagging tail is a dead give away they are hoping the little cutie pie will come over and say hi 



Other then that, am seeing udder developement on my mouflon ewe so it looks like she will birth much earlier then last year(was late May last year) !!!!!


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 26, 2013)

We got a European Mouflon Lamb!! A little ewe too so she gets to stay since she is not related to my new ram!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

awwww...how adorable!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 26, 2013)

Holy Cow! That's about the cutest thing EVER!


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 27, 2013)

Its amazing how fit they are right off the get go. Not even an hour and a half old and this thing was using the pen as a racetrack bucking and jumping the whole time, it was so cute to watch. At the same time that makes these little ones VERY difficult to catch....


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2013)

While I love a lamb with hippity hops I absolutely adore the first couple day of lamb stupidity when you can just go cuddle.


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 27, 2013)

None of that here, I wish I could cuddle the mouf babies. Momma keeps me at 50 ft distance at the least and when I tried to corner her and her lamb she jumped over me and even the little one caught about 3 ft of air avoiding me.


----------

